# can you keep old valley and put plywood over it?



## asimo (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey Guys,

This is for cedar reroofing. keeping old valley in place as if its still in good condition. while put plywood on top of it and covers it . iws on top then new metal valley.

i wouldnt think of anything that would cause leak or would it be extra protection? 

what do you guys think?


----------

